# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی پزشکی

## nafise

*دیباچه:* سال  1983 اولین بیمار، تحت عمل جراحی پیوند قلب مصنوعی قرار گرفت و 192 روز  زنده ماند. سال 1988 تلمبه تنظیم کننده قلب ساخته شد.سال 1993 اولین پای  الکتریکی ساخته شد. پایی که با استفاده از سیستم بادی و کنترل‌های  ریزپردازنده، سرعت قدم زدن فرد را دریافته و محفظه‌های بادی خود را به نحوی  تنظیم می‌کند که به طور طبیعی به جلو عقب حرکت کرده و مانع از لنگیدن فرد  می‌شود. و اکنون دانشمندان مهندسی پزشکی به یاری متخصصان رشته‌های مرتبط  تلاش می‌کنند تا چشم مصنوعی، کلیه مصنوعی یا رگ مصنوعی را اختراع  کنند.البته علم مهندسی پزشکی به ساخت اعضای مصنوعی مکانیکی یا الکتریکی  محدود نمی‌شود بلکه حیطه این علم بسیار گسترده‌تر و متنوع‌تر می‌باشد.در  کشورهای غربی،‌ مهندسی پزشکی علمی حیاتی است تا جایی که بدون آن،‌علم پزشکی  نمی‌تواند کاری انجام دهد. برای مثال یک پزشک جراح بدون تجهیزات اتاق عمل  واقعاً فلج است. یا بسیاری از معاینات پزشکی بدون استفاده از تجهیزات پزشکی  امکان‌پذیر نیست. در ضمن باید توجه داشت که هدف مهندسی پزشکی تنها تجهیزات  پزشکی نیست بلکه ابعاد این رشته بسیار وسیع‌تر است. در این میان می‌توان  به نقش این علم به عنوان پل ارتباطی بین مهندسی و پزشکی اشاره کرد؛ این علم  تلاش می‌کند تا مهندسین بتوانند از ایده‌های پزشکی استفاده کنند چون خیلی  از روش‌هایی که در مهندسی جا افتاده است مثل شبکه عصبی یا سیستم فازی با  الگو برداری از سیستم‌های بیولوژیکی ایجاد شده است.*گرایش‌ بیوالکتریک:*
‌هدف‌ این‌ رشته‌ تربیت‌ متخصصانی‌  است‌ که‌ بتوانند از عهده‌ تجهیز، نگهداری‌ و طراحی‌ دستگاه‌های‌ پزشکی‌  برآیند؛ یعنی‌ مهندس‌ الکترونیک‌ مجربی‌ باشند که‌ با زمینه‌های‌ پزشکی‌  نیز آشنایی‌ داشته‌ و ‌بتوانند دستگاه‌های‌ پزشکی‌ را طراحی‌ کرده‌ و  بسازند یا اینکه‌ مسؤول‌ سفارش‌ دستگاه‌ از خارج‌ از کشور باشند.*درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل 
**دروس‌ مشترک‌ در گرایش‌های مختلف‌ :*ریاضی‌ عمومی‌، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌،  فیزیک‌ عمومی‌، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، آمار حیاتی‌ و احتمالات‌، محاسبات‌  عددی‌، استاتیک‌ و مقاومت‌ مصالح‌ در مهندسی‌ پزشکی‌، ریاضیات‌ مهندسی‌،  مقدمه‌ای‌ بر مهندسی‌ پزشکی‌ زیستی‌، تجهیزات‌ عمومی‌ بیمارستان‌ها و  کیلینیک‌های‌ پزشکی‌، مدارهای‌ الکتریکی‌، الکترونیک‌، مدارهای‌ منطقی‌،  بهداشت‌ عمومی‌، اصول‌ توانبخشی‌ وسایل‌ و دستگاه‌ها، اصول‌ و کلیات‌  مدیریت‌ خدمات‌ بهداشتی‌ ـ درمانی‌، اصول‌ سیستم‌های‌ رادیولوژی‌ و  رادیوتراپی‌، فیزیولوژی‌، آناتومی‌، فیزیک‌ پزشکی‌، زبان‌ تخصصی‌ مهندسی‌  پزشکی‌، بیوفیزیک‌، کارورزی‌ ، پروژه‌.*دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بیوالکتریک‌:*
مدارهای‌ الکتریکی‌، ماشین‌های‌  الکتریکی‌ مستقیم‌ و متناوب‌، الکترونیک‌، میکروپروسسور، مخابرات‌ آنالوگ‌ و  دیجیتال‌، تکنیک‌ پالس‌، حفاظت‌ الکتریکی‌ در سیستم‌های‌ بیمارستانی‌،  سیستم‌های‌ کنترل‌ خطی‌، اندازه‌گیری‌ الکترونیکی‌، تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌  سیستم‌ها، مقدمه‌ای‌ بر هوش‌ محاسباتی‌ و زیستی‌.
*گرایش‌ بیومکانیک‌ :*
دانشجوی‌ مهندسی‌ پزشکی‌ گرایش‌  بیومکانیک‌ با به‌ کارگیری‌ مفاهیم‌ مکانیکی‌ در زمینه‌های‌ پزشکی‌ آشنا  می‌شود. اهمیت‌ این‌ رشته‌ زمانی‌ آشکار می‌شود که‌ بدانیم‌ جلوه‌های‌  مختلف‌ انسانی،‌ جنبه‌های‌ مکانیکی‌ قوی‌ دارد. مثلاً در ساخت‌ دست‌ یا  پای‌ سیبرنتیکی‌ و قلب‌ مصنوعی‌ باید یک‌ متخصص‌ بیومکانیک‌ در مورد نحوه‌  حرکت‌ اندام‌های‌ یاد شده‌ نظر بدهد. همچنین‌ در زمینه‌ سازگاری‌ محیط‌  صنعتی‌ و غیرصنعتی‌ با بدن‌ انسان‌ علم‌ بیومکانیک‌ نقش‌ مهمی‌ را ایفا  می‌کند.*
دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بیومکانیک‌:*
دینامیک‌ و ارتعاشات‌ در مهندسی‌  پزشکی‌، خواص‌ مواد مهندسی‌، مقدمه‌ای‌ بر کاربرد مواد مهندسی‌ در پزشکی‌،  مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، کینزیولوژی‌ و بیومکانیک‌ مقدماتی‌، ارتز و پروتز، طراحی‌  اجزاء، دینامیک‌ ماشین‌، ترمودینامیک‌ و انتقال‌ حرارت‌، طراحی‌ و تولید  به‌ کمک‌ کامپیوتر، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، بیوشیمی‌.*گرایش‌ بیومواد :*
فارغ‌التحصیل‌ گرایش‌ بیومواد با کار  مواد مختلف‌ از قبیل‌ پلیمرها، سرامیک‌ها، کامپوزیت‌ها و مواد فلزی‌ در  بدن‌ انسان‌ و در تجهیزات‌ پزشکی‌ آشنا می‌شود.
*دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ بیومواد :*
ترمودینامیک‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، خواص‌  مواد مهندسی‌، مقدمه‌ای‌ بر کاربرد مواد مهندسی‌ در پزشکی‌، پدیده‌های‌  نفوذ، انتقال‌ جرم‌ و انتقال‌ حرارت‌، فرآیند شکل‌دهی‌ و ساخت‌  بیومتریال‌ها، پروتزهای‌ بیومتریال‌ها، کارگاه‌ آزمون‌های‌ بیولوژیکی‌،  شیمی‌ آلی‌، دینامیک‌ و ارتعاشات‌ در مهندسی‌ پزشکی‌، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌،  بیوشیمی‌.
*توانایی‌های‌ لازم‌ :*
میزان‌ واحدهای‌ غیرمهندسی‌ این‌  رشته‌ بسیار محدود است‌ و دانشجو باید علاقه‌مند به‌ دروس‌ رشته‌ ریاضی‌  فیزیک‌ باشد و این‌ انتظار هست‌ که‌ دید پایه‌ای‌ قوی‌ در مهندسی‌ داشته‌  باشد، یعنی‌ مهندس‌ بیوالکتریک‌ باید به‌ الکترونیک‌ و مهندس‌ بیومکانیک‌  به‌ مکانیک‌ و مهندس‌ بیومواد به‌ دروس‌ مرتبط‌ با مهندسی‌ مواد علاقه‌مند  بوده‌ و در آن‌ توانمند باشد. در ضمن‌ یک‌ مهندس‌ پزشکی‌ باید علم‌  زیست‌شناسی‌ و محیط‌ کار بیمارستانی‌ را دوست‌ بدارد یعنی‌ علاقه‌مند باشد  که‌ در بیمارستان‌ یا محیط‌های‌ مرتبط‌ فعالیت‌ کند.
*موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :*
یک‌ مهندس‌ پزشکی‌ می‌تواند یک‌  دستگاه‌ پزشکی‌ را به‌ درستی‌ راه‌اندازی‌ کرده‌ و نحوه‌ استفاده‌ صحیح‌  آن‌ را به‌ پرستاران‌ یا دیگر کارکنان‌ بیمارستان‌ آموزش‌ دهد یا اینکه‌ در  مؤسسات‌ و شرکت‌های‌ خصوصی‌ و دولتی‌، در زمینه‌ ساخت‌ تجهیزات‌ پزشکی‌  فعالیت‌ کند. برای‌ مثال‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ گرایش‌ بیوالکتریک‌ به‌ راحتی‌  می‌توانند دستگاه‌ شنوایی‌ سنجی‌ بسازند و از سوی‌ دیگر چون‌ دستگاه‌های‌  پزشکی‌ به‌ طور متوسط‌ میلیون‌ها تومان‌ می‌ارزد و مسؤولان‌ بیمارستان‌ها  به‌ طور نسبی‌ برای‌ حفظ‌ و نگهداری‌ آنها اهمیت‌ بسیاری‌ قائلند، بسیاری‌  از فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مهندسی‌ پزشکی‌ گرایش‌ بیوالکتریک‌ و حتی‌ دانشجویان‌  این‌ رشته‌ جذب‌ بازار کار می‌شوند. دانش‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ گرایش‌  بیومکانیک‌ نیز هم‌ در زمینه‌ ساخت‌ اعضای‌ مصنوعی‌ و هم‌ در مبحث‌  توانبخشی‌ مثل‌ ساخت‌ ویلچر یا تخت‌ بیمارستان‌ مورد نیاز است‌ و بالاخره‌  فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مهندسی‌ پزشکی‌ گرایش‌ بیومتریال‌ یا بیومواد می‌توانند در  زمینه‌های‌ مختلف‌ صنایع‌ پزشکی،‌ کارآیی‌ داشته‌ باشند. برای‌ مثال‌ در  کارخانه‌های‌ ساخت‌ لوازم‌ یک‌بار مصرف‌ مثل‌ سرنگ‌، سوند، یا دستکش‌های‌  جراحی‌ حضور یک‌ مهندس‌ پزشکی‌ گرایش‌ بیومواد کاملاً احساس‌ می‌شود.  همچنین‌ پلیمرهایی‌ که‌ در بدن‌ انسان‌ استفاده‌ می‌گردد باید استاندارد و  گریدمدیکال‌ داشته‌ باشد که‌ این‌ نیز در حیطه‌ وظایف‌ مهندس‌ بیومواد  است‌.

----------

